# How does the countback system work ?



## Bash (Feb 4, 2012)

I played in our monthly stableford today and How did I do shows me as second with 40 points. The winner also had 40 points. We both scored 20 on the back nine, both scored 12 points on the last six holes and both scored 6 points on the last 3 (both scoring 2,2,2)
I searched on the web and found the following explaination which, if I went by their further calculations after being level on all the above, would make me the winner ? Does how did I do operate a different system?

Typically, Count-Back is invoked only if there is a tie among the competitors finishing with the most points. Ties between (say) fourth and fifth place finishers remain ties and their spoils are equally divided. However, Count-Back may be used to resolve all ties if this is established by the competition officer before the event. 

To perform a Count-Back, sum up the Stableford Point totals for everyone sharing the tie over the final nine (9) holes of the event. If this results in a single competitor having the largest point total, then he/she is the victor and the process stops. 

If multiple competitors share the largest point figure after the initial Count-Back, then continue the Count-Back process by eliminating any competitors whose back-nine totals were less than that largest amount. 

Then perform a Count-Back of the remaining competitors over the final six (6) holes played. If this fails to resolve a single victor, then repeat the process over the final three (3) holes. If still necessary, then resort to the final hole. 

If an outright victor cannot be resolved after all four stages of Count-Back, the process continues as follows: 

"1) Best Stableford score on the single most difficult hole of the course (to make par). This will be the hole designated with a "1" in the line bearing the label "HCP" or "Handicap". 

2) Best Stableford score across the three (3) most difficult holes of the course. 

3) Best Stableford score across the six (6) most difficult holes of the course. 

4) Best Stableford score across the nine (9) most difficult holes of the course. 

If there's still a tie after all eight stages of Count-Back then you'd simply arrange a fight to the death using broken golf club shafts because you're pulling my leg. Nobody has a tie after all these machinations. It just doesn't happen. "

Stroke index 1 hole (The 12th) - We both scored 3 points
Stroke index 1 to 3 holes - We both scored 8 points
Stroke index 1 to 6 holes _ He scored 14 and I scored 18 points


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2012)

Well played Bash. Was it on the full course or temps? Don't talk to me about bloody countbacks and make sure some bloke with a dodgy Irish accent doesn't mug the first prize 




 Bitter - moi? (well played Billy)


----------



## Dreamer2 (Feb 4, 2012)

well i cant believe you didn't win ,40 points on a day like this is very good


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well played one of you is going to be gutted not to win with 40pts today!


----------



## Bash (Feb 4, 2012)

It was off the white tees but on those pesky winter greens. In division 2 two people with 43 points and in division 1 4 of us on 40 points. I reckon after me and the other bod were still tied on all countbacks over back nine, last six, last 3, last hole, that they have done countback on the holes 4 to 9 (It's the only way I can see him winning on countback). Not that it matters, just wondered how countback is calculated when players are tied completely over last nine holes. Maybe different clubs/organisations do it differently


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2012)

Bash if you log into HDID and you can click on their name and see their scores. It'll let you know what they scored per hole. Having a quick look I think he may have got 22 coming back and I think you had 21 although I may be wrong


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't worry about it. I have lost in a count back in a shot gun, where I played the back nine first. Count back is rubbish.


----------



## Bash (Feb 4, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bash if you log into HDID and you can click on their name and see their scores. It'll let you know what they scored per hole. Having a quick look I think he may have got 22 coming back and I think you had 21 although I may be wrong
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. Have looked at our scores and we both scored 20 front and 20 back nine.
Last 6 holes both scored 12.
Last 3 holes both scored 6 (both scoring 2,2,2)


----------



## rosecott (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking at HDID, the first named player won on back 12 (27 against 26).


----------



## User20205 (Feb 5, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Don't worry about it. I have lost in a count back in a shot gun, where I played the back nine first. Count back is rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

yep count back is a nonsense. The comp is played over 18 holes it doesn't matter how that is made up. In the event of a tie it should go to the lowest handicap.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 5, 2012)

Or - and here's a radical plan - have a play-off and if that's not practical then share the winnings.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 5, 2012)

It is worth remembering that count back is not intended to be a decision based on merit. It is really just a random but fair (in the sense of being explicit and determined in advance) method of splitting a tie. Nobody says that scoring well on the back nine is more important than the front.

There might be better ways of splitting a tie.

For example, a player in a tie loses if:
They use a chipper
They have iron covers
They are Homer
They use Pings

All of those are much fairer, if you ask me.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2012)

Ethan said:



			It is worth remembering that count back is not intended to be a decision based on merit. It is really just a random but fair (in the sense of being explicit and determined in advance) method of splitting a tie. Nobody says that scoring well on the back nine is more important than the front.

There might be better ways of splitting a tie.

For example, a player in a tie loses if:
They use a chipper
They have iron covers
They are Homer
They use Pings

All of those are much fairer, if you ask me.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with that


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 5, 2012)

I always thought a count up would be better. To me it's almost the sound of a better round when you hit the ground running rather than when you've warmed up.

But then the argument that countback judges players when they're both at their supposed best.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 5, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			I always thought a count up would be better. To me it's almost the sound of a better round when you hit the ground running rather than when you've warmed up.
		
Click to expand...

You could alternatively argue that a better back 9 shows more determination aggression etc. etc..

As Ethan said, it's an arbitrary method which everyone knows about in advance so it shouldn't really make any difference in how you play - after all nobody plays deliberately for a countback.


----------

